# Crow decoys



## Fitch (Dec 10, 2003)

I want to buy some motion crow decoys, but Im not sure which one's to get. There is the mojo crow, crazy crows at Crazycrows.com, or the one on the crowbusters website. 
Could anyone tell me what the best ones are to buy?

I have regular plastic crow decoys but I know I could kill alot more if I had the motion decoys.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i have a mojo crow and they go wild for it i have yet to try any others because i have had such succes with the mojo i have had them fly in as low as just a couple of feet!!!! i am talking some pretty easy shooting when there that low that close!!


----------



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

Hey man I own a cripple crow and my hunting partner owns a busterII motion decoy and they didnt do anything for us this past season. We used them for a week straight and killed 15 crows and they were high shots. I do recomend the mojo crow even though i dont own one i have hunted with one before and it was effective.


----------

